# Not sure if this is for real or not LOL



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. I surely hope it's a joke! I have a great time reading this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope so too but if it's not I'm thinking I need to go visit them.... lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am SO getting a WWGMD (What Would George Morris Do) T-Shirt!!!!!

ETA: To me it just sounds like a bunch of good hearted, fun loving horse people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

ahaha, according to this website in the FAQ section
*Q: What would George Morris do?
A: *Probably file a lawsuit and then clean his tack and polish his boots.

****  maybe put that answer on the back ;p


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha I really hope that's a joke but it is really funny.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That site is awesome!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I think that's a group I'd like to trail ride with (video camera would be a must!) :lol: 

I really hope it is a joke but what a great laugh!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

:rofl: Ohhhh my is that site funny!!! Thank you!! I'm still giggling over the 'Gone in 160 minutes' keys locked in the truck photo...

I also vote they are poking fun at themselves, and riding in general... see 'satellite barns' section


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

omg, worst lesson horses ever! ****!! Sounds like a fun place to hang out


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it. Could I become a one-person (and horse) satellite barn?


----------



## thegoldenpony (Mar 5, 2011)

One less testicle! :lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Too funny. In one of the photos a lady is wearing a "Hillybilly Farms" jacket, so even if it is a joke I assume the place is real!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Too funny! That site is hilarious!!!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

One of the barns posted is about 2 miles from my barn. I feel like I should makes friends. Haha


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

> One of the barns posted is about 2 miles from my barn. I feel like I should makes friends. Haha


hahah, please make friends! I would love to see you on that website! 
After reading it, I was like, "man, that's my kind of place!" ahah


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you guys look at the items for sale on their site? They sell Hillbilly Farms thong underwear! Yesssssss! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Since it says they are located in Vaugh Wa it wouldn't be that difficult to go check out. They seem like they'd be fun to kick it with! Silly website! I recognized one picture as being off the quarter mile track at Donida Farms, that's in Washington State too. Are they an organization or a barn?


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

That is hysterical! Thanks for sharing! My morning just got started off with a good laugh!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

What a hoot!!! Loved it!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

omg! I hurt myself laughing!!


----------

